# Military memes



## Monello

I was lucky to watch them fire this off a few times.  What an incredible sound.  Just think, somewhere in the world, that was the last sound that someone heard.


----------



## b23hqb

Anybody or any piece of equipment destroyed by Phalanx never heard it. At round speed of 3600 ft/s, three times the speed of sound, they were dead before the sound even got to their fnal breath position.

Still, I get the thrust of the meme


----------



## Monello




----------



## Monello




----------



## Monello




----------



## RoseRed

That's so sad, it's funny.


----------



## Monello




----------



## Monello

RoseRed said:


> That's so sad, it's funny.


Double sad, double funny.


----------



## glhs837




----------



## DaSDGuy




----------



## Monello




----------



## DoWhat

Monello said:


> View attachment 152292


Memories.


----------



## BOP




----------



## Gilligan

Monello said:


> View attachment 152002
> 
> 
> I was lucky to watch them fire this off a few times.  What an incredible sound.  Just think, somewhere in the world, that was the last sound that someone heard.



View from my favorite spot on 01 deck whilst cruising the Caribbean....

Way back in the late 80s we tested the GAU-12 for use on smaller combatant craft.  Good times.


----------



## Monello




----------



## BOP




----------



## Monello




----------



## WingsOfGold

Monello said:


> View attachment 152162


It amazes me how many of those that I served with that are now getting 100% disability. Many only 3 or 4 years and quite frankly didn't do shiit. AME's in a transport squadron, AZ's that got their tits caught in a typewriter ect.,  I NEED hearing aids and the tinnitus about drives me insane but I have no clue of how to go about it with the VA. Pride, stupidity.... maybe both?


----------



## Monello

WingsOfGold said:


> It amazes me how many of those that I served with that are now getting 100% disability. Many only 3 or 4 years and quite frankly didn't do shiit. AME's in a transport squadron, AZ's that got their tits caught in a typewriter ect.,  I NEED hearing aids and the tinnitus about drives me insane but I have no clue of how to go about it with the VA. Pride, stupidity.... maybe both?


1 of the service organizations can help you begin the process.  The DAV or Legion can help you.  Good luck.


----------



## BOP

WingsOfGold said:


> It amazes me how many of those that I served with that are now getting 100% disability. Many only 3 or 4 years and quite frankly didn't do shiit. AME's in a transport squadron, AZ's that got their tits caught in a typewriter ect.,  I NEED hearing aids and the tinnitus about drives me insane but I have no clue of how to go about it with the VA. Pride, stupidity.... maybe both?


Yeah, same wrt tinnitus.  I can't hardly hear out of my left ear, and the tinnitus is worse in that one.  Sometimes it wakes me up in the wee hours, not that I wasn't already chronically sleep-deprived.  I listen to rain on youtube a lot of nights, and that does seem to keep my inner noise to a manageable level.  Youtube normally times out after x-number of songs, but it'll play a single song that's 3-hours or longer just fine, 9 times out of 10.  
Oh, and phuck the VA.  

Besides, I did okay for myself as far as savings and all that, so more for the guys and gals who really need it.  Including the ones with all the flight gear, but no rating.


----------



## WingsOfGold

BOP said:


> Yeah, same wrt tinnitus.  I can't hardly hear out of my left ear, and the tinnitus is worse in that one.  Sometimes it wakes me up in the wee hours, not that I wasn't already chronically sleep-deprived.  I listen to rain on youtube a lot of nights, and that does seem to keep my inner noise to a manageable level.  Youtube normally times out after x-number of songs, but it'll play a single song that's 3-hours or longer just fine, 9 times out of 10.
> Oh, and phuck the VA.
> 
> Besides, I did okay for myself as far as savings and all that, so more for the guys and gals who really need it.  Including the ones with all the flight gear, but no rating.



The two AME's I use for examples both retired as AME1's and are retired from other jobs. That means reg retirement, SS, 100% E6 disability tax free and their second careers. Friends I guess so but they have fewer scruples than I.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

WingsOfGold said:


> The two AME's I use for examples both retired as AME1's and are retired from other jobs. That means reg retirement, SS, 100% E6 disability tax free and their second careers. Friends I guess so but they have fewer scruples than I.


What about someone that became depressed after their wife left them and get 100% and brag about it...


----------



## WingsOfGold

PeoplesElbow said:


> What about someone that became depressed after their wife left them and get 100% and brag about it...


Well when I saw the crying turd when captured by the Iranians I realized the coed boot camps left a soft underbelly in the military.


----------



## spr1975wshs

BOP said:


> View attachment 152339


Dat phunee!

The Mrs and I were at Eglin when the USAF was testing improved shells for the GAU-8 back in the early 80's.

The firing point was actually aiming across one of the main roads, into the armament lab's target bunker.

Red lights and siren would go off, railroad gates would come down across the road, whistle blast, herd of elephants farting in sequence, all clear would sound, lights went off, the gates went up.


----------



## Kinnakeet

BOP said:


> View attachment 152339


----------



## Kinnakeet

BOP said:


> View attachment 152339


LMAO


----------



## Yooper

WingsOfGold said:


> I have no clue of how to go about it with the VA.





Monello said:


> 1 of the service organizations can help you begin the process.  The DAV or Legion can help you.  Good luck.


Sorry to be late to the party, but Monello is absolutely correct. Get one of the nat svc organizations to help you.

I used DAV. Full disclosure: I'm a lifetime member. Having said that, while I'm VERY grateful for DAV's help when I had to go to Baltimore for a hearing the office DAV big shot there asked me if I was a member and pretty much stated that he wouldn't be too thrilled with helping me if I wasn't. I was pretty pissed, to be honest, though I kept my tongue b/c I needed his help (I was already a lifetime member and that's all I said). So that's my "disappointment" with DAV; otherwise, they've been very, very helpful.

Why? Because the system is stacked against you. VA C&P is designed to wear you down and get you to self-select out of the disability ratings process. So a service organization is, to my mind, an absolute must. I couldn't have gotten my (very legitimate, but complicated) 100% without DAV's help; I was too broken down, too dispirited, and too overwhelmed by "all of it" during the five years it took to finally get my rating.

Doesn't cost you anything to have a svc org work up your file though you may get the hard sell as the process moves forward to support the org you pick. I've heard good things about quite a few of the nat svc orgs, but also have found that it is VERY dependent on where you live. The DAV chapter here in SoMD is good, but wasn't/isn't where an acquaintance of mine lived when he needed help for his C&P process. I've heard the same about others. The American Legion seems to get mostly top marks wherever it is from my limited experience.

Yup, Monello is absolutely correct. And once you get started, don't give up. Games will be played by them on you; use that svc org to turn the tables!

Cheers, my friend. And best wishes.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Monello




----------



## Monello




----------



## Monello




----------



## jrt_ms1995

PeoplesElbow said:


> What about someone that became depressed after their wife left them and get 100% and brag about it...


I don't understand, why would this depress someone?


----------



## PeoplesElbow

jrt_ms1995 said:


> I don't understand, why would this depress someone?


Pretty sure it was just an excuse after he found out he could do it because his eyes sure light up when he brags about how much free stuff he gets.


----------



## limblips

There is a guy that hangs out at the pub I frequent.  He is constantly telling vets about making sure they get documentation for all of their ills.  He tells them how he draws 100% disabilty.  This has been going on for years.  A year or so I asked him what rank he retired at.  He replied he didn't retire, he spent just under a year in the Army in Germany but hurt his back jumping off a truck.


----------



## stgislander

My brother (73) is a Vietnam vet with a piece of shrapnel in his neck.  Navy doctors never removed the piece because it was too close to the spinal cord.  I asked him why he wasn't able to use the local VA clinic.  He told me that when he looked into it back in the 90's, especially after hearing buddies of his brag about all the free stuff they were getting.  He was told that the VA put some deadline on when claims for disability could be filed, and that he missed that deadline.

Something just doesn't sound right about that.  I've asked him if he's talked to a VVA Service Officer, but the nearest one is 50 miles away and my brother is not the type of person to go fighting for free stuff when he's still pretty healthy.


----------



## Yooper

stgislander said:


> *(a)* Something just doesn't sound right about that.  *(b)* I've asked him if he's talked to a VVA Service Officer, but the nearest one is 50 miles away and my brother is *(c)* not the type of person to go fighting for free stuff when he's still pretty healthy.


(a) As best as I understand the process I went through, I agree; I don't think there is a deadline (at least, anymore).

(b) He can do it over the phone to get things started. Then once he settles on a Service Org he can download/have sent a Power of Attorney and send it to the Service Org to have the them take over. They may be able to request his records, but he also probably will have to gather up what he has to send on a copy to the Service Org.

(c) But - to me - it would be worth it as he might find he could use VA services (etc.) at some point down the road and there may come a time where he will be locked out.

Bottom line, I would highly encourage your brother to avail himself of at least a phone call or two.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## jrt_ms1995

PeoplesElbow said:


> Pretty sure it was just an excuse after he found out he could do it because his eyes sure light up when he brags about how much free stuff he gets.


Sorry, I meant the getting-depressed-because-his-wife-left-him part.


----------



## Kyle

New Boomer.


----------



## Monello

Not a meme but still pretty clever.


----------



## stgislander

Monello said:


> Not a meme but still pretty clever.
> 
> View attachment 156155


I'm sure counseling is in store for this young sailor.


----------



## Monello

And here I thought I was the only 1.


----------



## Clem72

limblips said:


> There is a guy that hangs out at the pub I frequent.  He is constantly telling vets about making sure they get documentation for all of their ills.  He tells them how he draws 100% disabilty.  This has been going on for years.  A year or so I asked him what rank he retired at.  He replied he didn't retire, he spent just under a year in the Army in Germany but hurt his back jumping off a truck.



Heard many a similar story about white man's welfare.

Everyone leaving the service apparently has tinnitus, gerd, and every other subjective ailment that can't be disproved but warrants a rating + things that every older person gets regardless of whether they are in the military or not.  Tired of co-workers with their 80-100% disability ratings pulling down more in disability payments than the median houshold income while bragging about their Tough Mudder or Rugged Maniac course times. Hell, the damn definition of 100% disabled says you are unable to work, so how do they let you get a job working civil service or as a contractor for the federal government?


----------



## Yooper

Clem72 said:


> Heard many a similar story about white man's welfare.
> 
> Everyone leaving the service apparently has tinnitus, gerd, and every other subjective ailment that can't be disproved but warrants a rating + things that every older person gets regardless of whether they are in the military or not.  Tired of co-workers with their 80-100% disability ratings pulling down more in disability payments than the median houshold income while bragging about their Tough Mudder or Rugged Maniac course times. Hell, the damn definition of 100% disabled says you are unable to work, so how do they let you get a job working civil service or as a contractor for the federal government?


I understand your frustrations. But your frustrations have led you to make some inaccurate statements. A "100% disability" does not mean one can't work. In fact, if only for mental health purposes, the VA doesn't discourage 100%-disabled folks from trying to work. For good or bad, the VA disability ratings system is far more nuanced than "disabled means you can't work." Unfortunately, those nuances sometimes allow for folks to abuse the system.

I get it, I, too, am often frustrated by the type of folks you describe. But then I'm reminded of my own issues. If one were to look at me one would say I'm perfectly healthy. But then one wouldn't see all the scars, surgeries, diseases, etc. I've had that puts me firmly in the 100% camp. In fact, one of the reasons I've posted so infrequently of late is that I'm having a hard time dealing with the "death by a thousands cuts" stuff I mention in my sig block. Yet if you saw me sitting in Burger King you'd say there was nothing wrong with me. And yet I am absolutely unable to work in any meaningful sense.

So yes, there are those who abuse the system. But also there are those who are quick to judge when they think they see something. The ones who brag about their "Tough Mudder or Rugged Maniac course times" may be abusing the system, but also it may be part of them keeping their spirits up/intact (why I mentioned the mental health aspect, above). When "it" happens to me (i.e., when someone questions the legitimacy of my rating) my retort is to ask them if they would like a run-down of what ails me (to include a slide show, visual demonstration, and lengthy lecture of why I received the rating). That usually shuts them up. I guess I could just tell them to eff off, but I prefer to extend grace and educate. So this "white man's welfare" is both inaccurate and really offensive. This ain't welfare to me; I gave the Army 30 years of my life and was broken on the wheel doing so. I fulfilled my part of the contract, the VA is fulfilling the government's part.

Sorry if I misunderstood the intent of your comments, but I did feel they needed addressing.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Clem72

Yooper said:


> I understand your frustrations. But your frustrations have led you to make some inaccurate statements. A "100% disability" does not mean one can't work. In fact, if only for mental health purposes, the VA doesn't discourage 100%-disabled folks from trying to work. For good or bad, the VA disability ratings system is far more nuanced than "disabled means you can't work." Unfortunately, those nuances sometimes allow for folks to abuse the system.



Certainly seems like you put a lot of thought into this, and I respect your opinion, but I will stick by my guns based on the actual basis for the VA disability rating.



> Federal law (38 U.S.C.  1110 and 1155) requires VA to "adopt and
> apply a schedule of ratings of reductions in earning capacity from
> specific injuries or combination of injuries" to determine the amount
> of compensation disabled veterans are entitled to receive.  The
> ratings are to be based, "as far as practicable, upon the average
> impairments of earning capacity resulting from such injuries in civil
> occupations." The law gives the chief administrator of VA the
> discretion to define "average impairments in earning capacity" and
> the authority to readjust the schedule to help ensure that disability
> ratings reflect VA's experience.



So your disability ratings isn't related to how much pain you are in, how inconvenienced your life is, or how physically fit you are.  Your disability is measured ONLY by the average impact to your earnings potential,  Therefore 100% disabled means that on average a person with your disability/ies would have a 100% impact to their earnings potential (which in English means you can't work).  It doesn't mean no one can work at this rating, but it certainly means that any given person with this rating very likely shouldn't be able to perform most types of work.

I understand in your case the 100% may be warranted, but I have worked with dozens over the years where its plainly misapplied.


----------



## Yooper

It's not simple/plain Englsh as 100% doesn't solely apply to one's ability to work. Work is one aspect; the other being the sum total of one's medical issues (as determined by the VA tables that take into account overall health).

For example, the sum total of my individual "issues' is somewhere north of 160%. But no one can be more than one person so the max rating tops out at 100%. That's my rating per the VA tables. But that doesn't yet factor in one's ability to work. That comes when a "permanent and totally disabled" determination is made. (I have both the 100% rating and a "P & T D" determination.)

Is it possible you're missing the distinction between "100%" (often not a permanent compensation award, can be subject to change, and not specifically tied to an ability to work) and "100% permanent and totally disabled" rating (which is a permanent award and is related to the ability to work)?

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## DaSDGuy




----------



## WingsOfGold

Clem72 said:


> Heard many a similar story about white man's welfare.
> 
> Everyone leaving the service apparently has tinnitus, gerd, and every other subjective ailment that can't be disproved but warrants a rating + things that every older person gets regardless of whether they are in the military or not.  Tired of co-workers with their 80-100% disability ratings pulling down more in disability payments than the median houshold income while bragging about their Tough Mudder or Rugged Maniac course times. Hell, the damn definition of 100% disabled says you are unable to work, so how do they let you get a job working civil service or as a contractor for the federal government?


I'm AMAZED how many I know are 100%. Some range from 4 - 20 years, 100%. Never got seriously hurt or whatever. I say bullshit.

I'm getting zero, I desperately need hearing aids but the VA will have to wait until I get my second dose of Pfizer. Over the years I've gone from hearing a million crickets to now being in a jungle aviary, CONSTANT chirping to the point I don't know if a sound is real or not. Knees shoulders hips..... I chalk it up to old age, just give me hearing aids.


----------



## WingsOfGold

DaSDGuy said:


> View attachment 156558


He SHOULD have asked you "Who invented the blowjob". The French have some good qualities.


----------



## Monello




----------



## BOP

Yooper said:


> I understand your frustrations. But your frustrations have led you to make some inaccurate statements. A "100% disability" does not mean one can't work. In fact, if only for mental health purposes, the VA doesn't discourage 100%-disabled folks from trying to work. For good or bad, the VA disability ratings system is far more nuanced than "disabled means you can't work." Unfortunately, those nuances sometimes allow for folks to abuse the system.
> 
> I get it, I, too, am often frustrated by the type of folks you describe. But then I'm reminded of my own issues. If one were to look at me one would say I'm perfectly healthy. But then one wouldn't see all the scars, surgeries, diseases, etc. I've had that puts me firmly in the 100% camp. In fact, one of the reasons I've posted so infrequently of late is that I'm having a hard time dealing with the "death by a thousands cuts" stuff I mention in my sig block. Yet if you saw me sitting in Burger King you'd say there was nothing wrong with me. And yet I am absolutely unable to work in any meaningful sense.
> 
> So yes, there are those who abuse the system. But also there are those who are quick to judge when they think they see something. The ones who brag about their "Tough Mudder or Rugged Maniac course times" may be abusing the system, but also it may be part of them keeping their spirits up/intact (why I mentioned the mental health aspect, above). When "it" happens to me (i.e., when someone questions the legitimacy of my rating) my retort is to ask them if they would like a run-down of what ails me (to include a slide show, visual demonstration, and lengthy lecture of why I received the rating). That usually shuts them up. I guess I could just tell them to eff off, but I prefer to extend grace and educate. So this "white man's welfare" is both inaccurate and really offensive. This ain't welfare to me; I gave the Army 30 years of my life and was broken on the wheel doing so. I fulfilled my part of the contract, the VA is fulfilling the government's part.
> 
> Sorry if I misunderstood the intent of your comments, but I did feel they needed addressing.
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


Is it possible to get a rating for "death by PowerPoint"?  Asking for some friends.


----------



## Yooper

BOP said:


> Is it possible to get a rating for "death by PowerPoint"?  Asking for some friends.


Hmm. Not sure. But I bet I have the answer here somewhere. Let me go through my slide deck and I'll get back to you.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## BOP

Yooper said:


> Hmm. Not sure. But I bet I have the answer here somewhere. Let me go through my slide deck and I'll get back to you.
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


The information is probably in the 400+ page "notes" section.


----------



## Monello




----------



## Louise

Yooper said:


> I understand your frustrations. But your frustrations have led you to make some inaccurate statements. A "100% disability" does not mean one can't work. In fact, if only for mental health purposes, the VA doesn't discourage 100%-disabled folks from trying to work. For good or bad, the VA disability ratings system is far more nuanced than "disabled means you can't work." Unfortunately, those nuances sometimes allow for folks to abuse the system.
> 
> I get it, I, too, am often frustrated by the type of folks you describe. But then I'm reminded of my own issues. If one were to look at me one would say I'm perfectly healthy. But then one wouldn't see all the scars, surgeries, diseases, etc. I've had that puts me firmly in the 100% camp. In fact, one of the reasons I've posted so infrequently of late is that I'm having a hard time dealing with the "death by a thousands cuts" stuff I mention in my sig block. Yet if you saw me sitting in Burger King you'd say there was nothing wrong with me. And yet I am absolutely unable to work in any meaningful sense.
> 
> So yes, there are those who abuse the system. But also there are those who are quick to judge when they think they see something. The ones who brag about their "Tough Mudder or Rugged Maniac course times" may be abusing the system, but also it may be part of them keeping their spirits up/intact (why I mentioned the mental health aspect, above). When "it" happens to me (i.e., when someone questions the legitimacy of my rating) my retort is to ask them if they would like a run-down of what ails me (to include a slide show, visual demonstration, and lengthy lecture of why I received the rating). That usually shuts them up. I guess I could just tell them to eff off, but I prefer to extend grace and educate. So this "white man's welfare" is both inaccurate and really offensive. This ain't welfare to me; I gave the Army 30 years of my life and was broken on the wheel doing so. I fulfilled my part of the contract, the VA is fulfilling the government's part.
> 
> Sorry if I misunderstood the intent of your comments, but I did feel they needed addressing.
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)



Glad to see you post. It has been a while.  God bless the USA.


----------



## Yooper

BOP said:


> The information is probably in the 400+ page "notes" section.


Actually, nope. I think it is in the third binder that accompanies the notes. It's gonna take awhile to go through it. I'll get back to you when I find it.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## glhs837




----------



## Monello




----------



## Monello

Not a meme, but funny just the same.


----------



## DaSDGuy




----------



## Monello




----------



## Monello




----------



## PJay

Monello said:


> View attachment 166608


Because a woman has to pack the stuff a man forgets and will surely ask her later if she remembered to pack.

Tooth picks
Shaving cream
Hemorrhoid cream
Aftershave
Favorite TP
Toothpaste
Toothbrush 
Underwear
Tylenol
Favorite pillow
ETC.!


----------



## Kyle

Monello said:


> View attachment 166608


She's missing the steamer trunk with her shoes.


----------



## DaSDGuy

PJay said:


> Because a woman has to pack the stuff a man forgets and will surely ask her later if she remembered to pack.
> 
> Tooth picks
> Shaving cream
> Hemorrhoid cream
> Aftershave
> Favorite TP
> Toothpaste
> Toothbrush
> Underwear
> Tylenol
> Favorite pillow
> ETC.!


I've never forgotten toothbrush/toothpaste in my life.  And all those items are luxuries not needed over a 7 day cruise. However, if I took hemorrhoid removal cream with me there would be no liberals on the ship.


----------



## Monello




----------



## Monello




----------



## Monello




----------



## Tech

Monello said:


> View attachment 167687


McDix hurts


----------

